# Neuer Rekord mit 31.5 Kilo für Robin Illner



## SimonHL (18. Oktober 2021)

ich habe in einer woche 3,40 kg abgenommen ... auch ein neuer rekord für mich.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. Oktober 2021)

Schöner Fisch, petri *irgenwogabsdochmalnendaumenhochsmileyoder* Respekt, den musst erstmal fangen.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Da isser  ... ... 
Solche Teile gibt es bei uns bestimmt auch, wenn ich an die Momente abends bei spiegelglatter Oberfläche denke, wo so ein Rücken majestätisch die Wasseroberfläche durchpflügt. Aber die werden nur so groß, weil sie extrem vorsichtig sind. Ist schon eine Herausforderung...


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aber die werden nur so groß, weil sie extrem vorsichtig sind. Ist schon eine Herausforderung...


Sorry, die werden so groß weil  _Robin Illner bereitete seinen Futterplatz mit einem Mix aus Tigernüssen, Pellets und Krill & Spice Boilies einige Tage vor_. Und nicht nur er!
Wenn ich jeden Tag 800g T-Bone und 2 Kilo leckere Bratkartoffeln zur Flasche Rotwein bekomme, habe ich auch einen BMI von _ach du Schxxss_.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Na ja, lass die anderen nur teures Futter füttern. Ich werfe dann meinen mit Haferflocken und Sand gefüllten Feederkorb irgendwo rein und fange die Monster...


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich mag den Illner Robin irgendwie. Und für die Karpfenanglerei hat er nen wichtigen Vorteil:
Auf Fotos mit ihm als Maßstab wirkt jeder Satzer wie ein 330pft Monstrum.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Wäre bei mir ähnlich, der Meter-Hecht geht mir bis zu den Brustwarzen  ...


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Sorry, die werden so groß weil


Da dürftest Du wohl recht haben.  Dort wo viel gefüttert wird, werden die Karpfen größer.

In einem Gewässer hier in der Gegend wurden jahrzehntelang  Karpfen bis 12 /14 kg, selten mal knapp über 15kg gefangen.

Nachdem dann die Karpfenszene immer aktiver wurde und trotz Verbot massiv zu füttern begann, ging es nach ein paar Jahren deutlich  über 20kg. Mittlerweile sind die ersten 25kg+ Fische gefangen worden.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Blueser schrieb:


> Aber die werden nur so groß, weil sie extrem vorsichtig sind.


Nicht unbedingt.

Wenn ich überlege, wie oft manche Großkarpfen innerhalb einer Saison gefangen werden und z.T. sogar binnen kurzer Zeit, liegt das wohl eher daran, dass sie i.d.R.  keines auf die Mütze bekommen.


----------



## thanatos (21. Oktober 2021)

nun mal eine mir typische Boshaftigkeit - fotografiere ja in der Regel nix - aber so einen 
Karpfen schon - im ganzen geräuchert mit Messer und Gabel im Rücken .


----------



## Thomas. (21. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Sorry, die werden so groß weil  _Robin Illner bereitete seinen Futterplatz mit einem Mix aus Tigernüssen, Pellets und Krill & Spice Boilies einige Tage vor_. Und nicht nur er!
> Wenn ich jeden Tag 800g T-Bone und 2 Kilo leckere Bratkartoffeln zur Flasche Rotwein bekomme, habe ich auch einen BMI von _ach du Schxxss_.


absolut richtig, und wenn man sich die _Boilie Plauze mal anschaut geht das mit dem Füttern auch nicht erst seit einigen Tagen, keine frage ein Super Toller fang, aber mich beeindrucken die 109cm viel mehr als die 31,5kg, mein PB von vorigem Jahr hatte bei 12cm weniger an länge nur" 16,??kg und war bei weitem kein Schmachtlappen
eigenartigerweise ist beim Karpfen das Gewicht höher zu bewerten als die Größe.
Selber fische ich seit fast 30 Jahren auf Karpfen, aber was manche da an Futter an einem WE rein schleudern habe ich in den ganzen 30J nicht versänkt._


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> eigenartigerweise ist beim Karpfen das Gewicht höher zu bewerten als die Größe.



Ja, für mich ist das auch absoluter Blödsinn.
Würde ich bei Fangmeldungen gar nicht berücksichtigen(wenn ich da Entscheider wäre), sondern nur die Länge/Größe und das bei allen Fischen.
Ein Meterkarpfen mit 12 Kilo ist für mich klar größer als ein kugelrundes Mastschwein mit 70cm und 13 Kilo.

Es war Richard Walker, der schon vor langer Zeit sagte:
_"Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über ein Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn oder zwanzig Gramm Scheiße verliert oder nicht.“_

Mit dem Gewicht lässt sich auch leichter bescheißen als als mit einem Maßband neben dem Fisch. Besonders Fischen, die zurückgestet werden(also gerade Karpfen), sollte man die Wiegeprozedur ersparen und nur schnell die Länge nehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> sondern nur die Länge/Größe und das bei allen Fischen.


So haben  die Holländer früher ihre Rekordlisten geführt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Die Länge schwankt im Gegensatz zum Gewicht auch nicht übers Jahr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Das wäre doch mal ein Ansatz für eine wirklich sinnvolle Angel-App auf dem Smartphone. Per 3D-Scan registriert die App die Länge, die Höhe
und noch ein paar weitere Paramater des Fisches und spuckt, bezüglich des Gewichtes, am Ende dann ein zu 98,9% zufälliges zuverlässiges Ergebnis aus.


----------



## Blueser (21. Oktober 2021)

Gibt ja für jeden Schei* eine App. Habe eine, um die Drehzahl meines Rasenmähermotors einzustellen. Funktioniert wirklich ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gibt ja für jeden Schei* eine App. Habe eine, um die Drehzahl meines Rasenmähermotors einzustellen. Funktioniert wirklich ...


Solange Du nicht Deine _Gibson Les Paul_ mit dieser App stimmst.


----------



## Blueser (21. Oktober 2021)

Nix Les Paul, Framus Diablo Custom. Die alte (mittlerweile unbezahlbare) Serie aus dem Erzgebirge...  
Zum Stimmen reichen die Ohren, bei mir zumindest


----------



## hanzz (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> noch ein paar weitere Paramater des Fisches


Also auch die Scheisse die der Fisch verloren hat


----------



## Wollebre (22. Oktober 2021)

_Robin Illner bereitete seinen Futterplatz mit einem Mix aus Tigernüssen, Pellets und Krill & Spice Boilies *einige Tage vor*._

Sage mir einer was das noch mit Angeln zu tun hat.... Für mich einfach widerlich.

Das wäre das gleiche wenn ein Jäger ein Tier am winterlichen Futterplatz schießt, oder an einer sog. Gatterjagd teilnimmt (ein paar Tiere in einem großen Käfig), und nach dem Abschuß sich strahlend mit dem erlegten z.B Hirsch fotografieren läßt. Was bin ich doch für ein geiler Jäger.....

Mal bedenken das jährlich mehrere tausend Tonnen Anfütterfutter per Seeschiff aus Asien importiert werden.... das und der Einsatz überhaupt, sollten komplett verboten werden. Dann könnten alle Freizeitangler zeigen was sie für Spezialisten sind.... Alternativ nur noch am FoPu angeln. Wo Anfüttern auch verboten ist.
Auf diese bezahlten Werbeangler können wir (jedenfalls ich) gerne verzichten. Noch schlimmer die auf Angelmessen klugscheißern hört....
Dann releasen, weitere zwei Jahre füttern, wieder fangen und stolz sein wieder einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt zu haben.....
Fehlten nur noch der Verkauspreise der eingesetzten Rute. Rolle und Schnur waren wohl von einem anderen Sponsor....


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Sage mir einer was das noch mit Angeln zu tun hat....



Du bist wohl kein Friedfischangler, Wolle?
Friedfische muss man nunmal anfüttern/-locken. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.
Ist hier wiedermal der Angler, des Anglers größter Feind?

Wenn doch nur alles so einfach wäre wie Spinnangeln.....Köder durchs Wasser ziehen bis etwas beißt.
Das Futter hierzulane besteht zum größten teil aus den Backwarenabfällen/-resten/-überproduktionen der großen Lebensmittelkonzerne und wird nicht aus Asien importiert.

Werbung bräuchte ich auch nicht aber so funktionert die Welt heutzutage und auch das AB benötigt sie um zu bestehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Das wäre das gleiche wenn ein Jäger ein Tier am winterlichen Futterplatz schießt,



Google mal Sauenkirrung. Ich bin in der kommenden Woche wieder in der alten Heimat (Oberlausitz). Hab mich mit nem Kumpel verabredet, ihn zur Jagd zu begleiten. er hat gefragt, ob ich ihm zuvor beim ausbringen der Kirrboxen (12 Stück) helfe. Das sind mit Mais gefüllte Fässer mit Löchern, die mit einem Seil um einen festen Punkt herum vom Schwein gedreht werden und wo der Mais dann durch die Löcher rausfällt. So hält man das Wild lange am Platz. Wozu? Zum schießen! 

Zum Thema Anfüttern verbieten: Wir haben im Verein Futterlimits aufgehoben. Der Grund ist simpel: Der Verein verfüttert im Jahr 6 Tonnen Weizen an die Karpfen, damit die abwachsen. Ich wehre mich doch nicht dagegen, dass die Mitglieder das umsonst tun   .


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

wenn Anfüttern erlaubt ist, braucht man sich eigentlich nicht drüber aufzuregen, auch wenn man selber wenig davon hält.

In den Kescher springen die Fische trotzdem nicht. 

Anfütterverbote werden meist dann ausgesprochen, wenn manche Angler das übertreiben.  Welchen Sinn so ein Verbot macht, hängt vom jeweiligen  Gewässer und von der Anzahl der "Fütterer" hab.

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass in einem Schifffahrtskanal in Holland sich die Schleusenwärter beschwert haben, dass die Rechen ständig voll mit Boilies waren. Wenn das so gewesen ist, wäre es m.E. wohl eindeutig übermäßig viel Futter gewesen.

Man kann Großkarpfen auch mit geringen Futtermengen  oder auch ganz ohne Vorfüttern fangen.

Aber ich würde niemand kritisieren, der den erlaubten Rahmen ausschöpft.  

Wobei sich nicht unbedingt alle Karpfenangler an die Gewässerordnung halten.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2021)

sorry ,so mancher Raubfischnagler  hängt auch son Sack Ruby Duby ins Wasser und fütter mit Fischstücke vor ;
man kann auch Hechte anfüttern
usw. 
so lange das im erlaubten Rahmen bleibt???

man kann auch noch sovlier Futter ins ´Wsser kippen und wird nix fangen.

Ich mag die Diskussion um Futtermengen) nicht mehr;-))


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry ,so mancher Raubfischnagler  hängt auch son Sack Ruby Duby ins Wasser und fütter mit Fischstücke vor...



Solange das _Rubby Dubby_ nicht in der Nähe von Badestellen ausgebracht wird, sehe ich darin eigentlich auch kein Problem.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry ,so mancher Raubfischnagler  hängt auch son Sack Ruby Duby ins Wasser und fütter mit Fischstücke vor ;
> man kann auch Hechte anfüttern
> usw.
> so lange das im erlaubten Rahmen bleibt???
> ...



Bei einigen Großfisch- bzw. meist wohl doch eher Großkarpfenpros scheint das mit dem reichlichen Füttern aber schon zum Standard zu gehören. Wenn man sich die Ausmaße einiger dieser Fische so anschaut, dann müssen die eventuell verwendeten RC-Futterboote ja schon die Größe von Schuten angenommen haben. Gerade durch den Einsatz von diesen RC-Futterbooten lässt sich doch schon so toll und gezielt anfüttern, warum muss es dann trotzdem noch so ein großer Haufen sein? 

Dazu die Fischstücken im Vergleich, mit denen etwa Hechtangler einen Hecht an den Platz locken, hält sich die eingebrachte Menge aber sicherlich noch in Grenzen.
Meist dient das Füttern hier wohl auch eher dazu den Zielfisch an einen bestimmten Köder zu gewöhnen bzw. ihn auf den Geschmack zu bringen, etwa bei der Verwendung von Meeresfischen im Süßwasser. Ansonsten eben durch indirektes Anfüttern von Futterfischen aber auch hier werden keine so großen und nur lose Mengen eingebracht, da man eher kleine Fische am Platz halten möchte.


----------

